# Advice Please: How To Record Professional Music On The Road.



## Elly (Jul 27, 2015)

How do you record on the road? I'm grappling with how to do this. So far I'm thinking portable recorder like the zoom h5, but worry about how to edit that file. Brainstorming here. I have a thousand dollar tax rebate ready for use plus $200 cash.

Things I want : 

I play the acoustic guitar. I want to be able to record over a track. I want to play with collecting aural odds and ends when I'm travelling. I want playback. I want to be able to record in odd environments where noise could be an issue. I want battery power.  

Options:

Battery operated recorder only
Pro
Lightweight.
Cheaper. At most $400. Lowest around $200.

Con
Editing is either painful or nonexistence (overdubbing is a must-have for me).


Battery operated recorder + Macbook
Pro
Full setup.
Editing is easy.

Con
Expensive, $1000 give or take. ($700 or 800 for used mac+ 300 for recorder. Or i could go for a cheaper phantom power mic. And if I don't want to use mac software I would drop another 100 for Ableton.) 
It's a Mac. Therefore, valuable and might be stolen.
Comes in at 5 pounds total extra weight. 
More features than I need. 


Portastudio (And similar devices)
Pro
Close to full setup. Can loop, dub, create and edit multiple tracks. Contains microphone. 
Relatively inexpensive. $150-300.

Con
Mics are adequate, but not super. 
Editing is harder than in a proper DAW. 


Thoughts? Did I miss something? Do any of you have experience recording while traveling? I wonder if it isn't worth getting a computer and doing it right despite the extra cost.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 27, 2015)

so i have not used the h5n but i have used the h4n and the h1 recorders.

frankly, unless you need to record two things at once, you don't need anything more expensive than the h1 ($100). if you insist on recording more than one track at a time, get the h4n ($250-300). but keep in mind that the h4n has xlr inputs and those cables are not super travel friendly.

also, you don't need to drop $1000 bucks on a mac. you could easily do any audio editing you want on a $300 windows laptop. audio editing does not require a high end machine.

i don't know about the h5n, but you're not going to be able to overdub with any of these devices by themselves. you'll need the computer. also, it might be worth considering buying two of the h1's rather than one h4n due to their low cost and simplicity of use.


----------



## Elly (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the fast response.

As far as the xlr cable goes it's a non-issue. I'll be using the onboard mics. I also have a removable pickup with a 1/4 inch cable so would be plugging in directly as well.

You're right about the mac. I'm just so tired of fussing about with Windows that I'm pining for the convenience of a cleaner os. Windows update is a screwy beast.

I'm leaning towards an H5 for a mic. Sounds bit better than the H4n and still within my price range. 


Portable recorder + cheap and light laptop wins?


----------



## etpyh (Jul 28, 2015)

Elly said:


> I'm just so tired of fussing about with Windows that I'm pining for the convenience of a cleaner os. Windows update is a screwy beast.


Install Windows with all the drivers etc. you need, then turn your internet connection off and only use it for your recording stuff and you don't have to worry about Windows update and stuff. 
Then setup a virtual machine or dual boot for all other stuff.


----------



## Aurum (Jul 28, 2015)

You can get an old macbook (Like all white plastic one) for under or near $100, and It'll let you run MOST mac programs.
Downside, it's stuck on OS X 10.6.4

Also might help if we knew what style music you plan on making.


----------



## Elly (Jul 28, 2015)

I play fingerstyle acoustic guitar. I also love layered sounds- overlayed tracks- and environmental sounds. So that's what I most want to be able to work with.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2015)

it just occurred to me that the absolute cheapest route you could go would be to use the h1 and a nexus 7 (2013 edition) tablet. with the right usb cable, the total cost for everything would be about $250 and be extremely portable, and there's plenty of audio editing apps for android. just a thought.


----------



## Scotty (Jul 28, 2015)

Best outdoor recorder I've got is the onboard mic on my 90s Sony video8 video camera. For indoors I just use cheap usb mic hung from the ceiling recorded in audacity. Not pro but sounds good in my car on tape.


----------



## Elly (Jul 28, 2015)

Recording directly to a tablet would be the most economical. I might be getting gear happy, I dunno. I wish I had more experience recording to figure out what's overkill. I know my cell phone mic is muddy and fails to pick up my guitar. I know extra weight is bad. I know having fewer savings is bad. But, eh, music is the most meaningful thing in my life. Guitar comes first. 

Anyhoo, on the slightly more elaborate side the folks on the gearslutz forums are suggesting sony pcm m10 or tascam 60d or 70d + a midrange mic/set of two mics ($200-450) + cheap laptop for editing. Battery pack is very much suggested if going for the tascam. Plus a mic stand and furry wind guards. This is a full package, weighing by specs at around 10 pounds and $800-900. 

In bullet point form, 

mic + sony m10 + stand + little laptop
mic + tascam 60d + stand + little laptop.

This is what that looks like, minus the stand and laptop.
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/att...e-how-record-music-road-m10-v-70d-medium-.jpg

Matt Derrick, if you have any samples of your audio setup I'd love to hear them.

Thank you guys for your input! Really do appreciate it.


----------



## Durp (Jul 28, 2015)

Easy and cheap. Get a $100 used windows netbook withusb ports, and a blue snowball for $49. A fancy condensor or ribbon mic will get destroyed.
http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...&q=microphone&hl=en&ei=pjG4VYG_C4GsogTCo7jwCg


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2015)

yeah, i have a blue snowball right now, which is pretty good, but it's not exactly the most compact/travel friendly. i kinda want to hold onto it for recording shows for the StP podcast though. or group discussions.

@Elly my suggestion would be to search for the mics you're interested in on youtube. there's always a dozen mic comparisons so you can judge for yourself what's best for the price you're willing to pay.


----------

